# Connecting boards to pipe round pen.



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

With U-bolts, I would be worried about the bolt ends being inside and risking horse legs going by them. 

How about U-clamps/straps with bolts, round-top bolts to the inside?

OR, use the U-bolts, but in-set them so the nuts are flush or below the wood surface. I am struggling to recall the technical name for this.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea, that's a problem, but I think there'd be more problems with the board outside so the U would be pointing out. Just not sure what else can be used to connect a board to a pipe panel.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree, boards absolutely must be inside. Let me try and find a picture of what I am thinking:
Saddle clamp (I was calling it U-clamp):








Wrap that around the pipe and put bolts with flat round tops (Carriage bolts) through the BOARD side so they stick out the back and secure with nuts:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

OR!!! Another idea!
Square U-bolts with the smooth flat part on the boards, the bolts pointing backwards behind the panels and a spacer bar to secure it.


----------

